# Cook's Illustrated for iPhone/Touch



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The Mobile app was released yesterday.  Works on iPhone/Touch with 4.0 OS.  It doesn't work on iPad yet.  Great little app.  Includes Videos and recipes.  Assume they are getting ready to offer their Cook's Illustrated for subscription for i Devices.  I do like their .Com site.  Will add that to my iPad for now.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that available through itunes?

Found it.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cooks-illustrated/id385674638?mt=8


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Apparently it is free to download the app, but $36/month to use it?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The free app has free videos and at least 50 free recipes.  You don't have to spring for the subscription, unless you want to.  The .com site has lots of free content.
Again there are 50 free recipes and videos on the free app.  I just checked under Seafood and Fish and there are seven free recipes for that category alone. (there are 14 categories)  If you want more than what they offer for free and want to see the members only recipes, yes you will have to get a subscription.

Where do you see "$36 per month"?  I went to the main website and they are asking $35 per year, which I do think is a bit outrageous when in the past it was $25 per year and $12.50 for the first year.  There is a free one day pass for the app and if you go online, there is a 14 day free trial.

In the past I have been offered a $12.50 per year subscription charge for unlimited access to the .com site.  Personally, I wouldn't pay any more than that amount for a membership.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> The free app has free videos and at least 50 free recipes. You don't have to spring for the subscription, unless you want to. The .com site has lots of free content.
> Again there are 50 free recipes and videos on the free app. I just checked under Seafood and Fish and there are seven free recipes for that category alone. (there are 14 categories) If you want more than what they offer for free and want to see the members only recipes, yes you will have to get a subscription.
> 
> Where do you see "$36 per month"? I went to the main website and they are asking $35 per year, which I do think is a bit outrageous when in the past it was $25 per year and $12.50 for the first year. There is a free one day pass for the app and if you go online, there is a 14 day free trial.
> ...


I was quoting from the reviews of the app on iTunes. Your review sounds so much more realistic.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Those idiots who wrote the misleading/false reviews on the app page need to have their postings removed.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been subscribed to the Cook's Illustrated website for a few years now.... I prefer it to getting the magazines. Their are two levels of membership now.... one is the basic membership for the recipes from the magazine, and there is a higher level that also gives you access to the recipes in the cookbooks that are not in the magazines. I am now at the higher level. 

People who think that the app should give them access to everything for free are being a bit greedy. If they want free recipes, there are plenty of other websites they can get them from.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Those idiots who wrote the misleading/false reviews on the app page need to have their postings removed.


I apologize for falling for the false reviews before checking them out. For the record, I have been a CI subscriber for as long as it has been published.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

If Cook's Illustrated offers a reasonable price I'll sign up, but for now I am happy trying out the free app to see if I'll really use it.  One magazine I would really like to have on my iPad is Consumer Reports.  Currently I have a subscription but I find the magazines are stacking up unread.  I tend to just save them anymore in case I am buying something and need a review. Maybe having an Internet subscription is the way to go.


----------

